# Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe



## Maddin (22. April 2005)

Hi,

angeregt durch diesen Thread  habe ich mich entschlossen meine Meerforelle von gestern auch graved zu machen. 

Ich habew die beiden Filethälften also mit alle Zutaten bestreut und in Frischhaltefolie verpackt ich habe extra 2x Folie drum geschlagen. Heute morgen stelle ich fest, dass etwas Flüssigkeit ausgetreten ist. Wie schlimm ist das jetzt? In der Folie befindet noch reichlich Flüssigkeit. Die Filets sollen doch alles wieder aufsaugen, oder? 

Help!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## theactor (22. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

Hi Maddin!

der Flüssigkeitsaustritt ist normal, erwünscht und supi! Aufsaugen werden die Filets das nicht, aber sie sollen zum Reifen drin "schwimmen".
Einfach noch ein paar Lagen Frischhaltefolie drumrum! Und NICHT auf Haushaltspapier o.ä. legen - das zieht zuviel Flüssigkeit!

For the future: Hast Du ein _gutes _ Vakumiergerät? Meine letzte Forelle habe ich eingeschweisst zum Gravieren und das hat super geklappt - da läuft nix mehr aus! 

P.S: Petri zum Fisch!
P.S.P.P.S: Lass sie Dir schmecken!!! Leggalegga!!

 |wavey:


----------



## Wulli (22. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

Moin, Maddin!


Ist alles O.K. ! Nur die Ruhe. Der Flüssigkeitsaustritt ist völlig normal. Bloß nicht weggießen oder mit Tüchern aufsaugen, das würde den guten Geschmack nehmen. Gut gekühlt in Folie lagern und langsam das Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen lassen....:q :q !!

Wulli


----------



## Lotte (22. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

moin-moin,

das mit der flüssigkeit muß so sein!!! am besten ist auch, wenn du auf das filet ein gewicht legst!!! wir haben immer wasser in  beutel eingeschweißt und auf das filet gelegt!!! wenn ads nicht möglich ist, kannst du aber auch ein haushaltsbrettchen auf das filet legen, welches du mit einem gewicht beschwerst!!!

keine angst mit der flüssigkeit!!! der fisch wird dadurch nicht trocken, wie man denken könnte!!! das kommt durch die salzgarung!!! früher wurde schinken auch stark mit salz eingerieben (wird heute ja leider gespritzt), um die flüssigkeit zu entziehen!!! der wird auch nicht knochentrocken!!!


----------



## theactor (22. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

HI,

ach ja - und alle paar Stunden das Wenden nicht vergessen  #6 
Und schonmal freuen auf DAS:





 |wavey:


----------



## Maddin (22. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

Hi Wulli & Sönke,

danke für eure Antworten! Mir läuft nur beim Gedanken an den Fisch das Wasser im Munde zusammen *sabber*...

Also reicht der Rest an Flüssigkeit in der Folie aus? Gut.....*puh*

@Sönke
Wie lange hat deine Forelle gereift? Mein Fisch war ausgenommen ungefähr so schwer wie deiner.

 #h 
Martin

EDIT: 
@Lotte, beschwert habe ich den Fisch mit Frühstücksbrettchen und 3 1Kg Scheiben von ner Hantel.
@Sönke, wie lange nooooch??? *seberseierlechz*


----------



## theactor (22. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

HI Maddin,

Thomas schrieb was was 6-10 Stunden.
Ich habe meine knapp zwei Tage reifen lassen!

BON APPE! Und schreib mal wie's geworden is! 
 |wavey:


----------



## Maddin (23. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

Hi,

hab die Forelle heute entpackt. Ich bin ziemlich begeistert. Nur finde ich, dass sie ziemlich fest und einen Tick zu salzig geworden ist...sieht lange nicht so "saftig" aus wie die von Thegravednator. Trotzdem ist sie jetzt schon fast ganz weg |rolleyes 

Ich werde nächstes Mal das Mischungsverhältnis von Salz / Zucker von 3/4-1/4 auf 2/3-1/3 verändern. 

Wieviel Gewicht sollte man auf den Fisch legen? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass 3 Kilo zuviel des Guten waren......

Ich muss jetzt unbedingt los und die nächste Mefo fangen  

Martin


----------



## theactor (23. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

HI,

Maddin - das mit dem "saftig" täuscht etwas weil die Sonne drauf geschienen hat. Meine war auch ziemlich fest - fast leicht gummiartig   
Nach Thomas Tipp habe ich sie gaaanz kurz abgespült um Restsalz zu beseitigen. Meine war mir fast zu unsalzig  |bla: 
Und: Du sagst es: eine neue Mefo muss her  #6 

 |wavey:


----------



## Maddin (23. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

Nabend!

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt |rolleyes 

Nächstes Mal werde ich es nach Gizmowolfs Art versuchen....ohne Gewicht einfach mit der Haut nach oben in die Form legen. Vielleicht bleibt das Fleisch dadurch etwas zarter!?

Vielleicht klappt es bei einer 10 Pfund Forelle ja besser.....genau...das versuche ich mal :q  :q 

Martin


----------



## muddyliz (23. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*



> einen Tick zu salzig


Kurz unter fließendem Wasser abspülen und trocken tupfen, dann stimmt der Salzgehalt.


----------



## Maddin (23. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz unter fließendem Wasser abspülen und trocken tupfen, dann stimmt der Salzgehalt.


So habe ich es gemacht - nützt nichts. Hab was gelesen, von wegen ne halbe Stunde lang wässern....dann solls besser sein ;+ 
Egal, nächstes Mal nehm ich weniger Salz!


----------



## Trollvater (24. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

Hallo Boardis !! 
Das Beizen von Fischfiles In Zucker und Salz Lake. 

( Fischfilets zubereiten Ohne!! Räucherofen !! )


Schmeckt genau so gut wie Geräuchert!!!! Kann man überall Anwenden und ist schnell zubereitet.

Rezept!!
Von einem Lachs/Forelle zwei Filets schneiden diese komplett von Gräten befreien(evtl. mit Flachzange ).. Am besten ist ein 3 – 4Kg. Schwerer Lachs geeignet , kann man aber auch in jeder anderen Gewichtsklasse anwenden.Dann erste Hälfte mit der Hautseite nach unten in eine Schüssel Iegen .

Je 1kg.Lachsfilet !!! Forelle/Dorsch

1geh.Teelöffel.gemahlenen Pfeffer
3Eßl. Zucker,
4Eßl.Salz mischen

Auf beide!! Innenseiten der Filets gleichmäßig verteilen. Dann erste Hälfte mit der Hautseite nach unten in eine Schüssel Iegen .3 Bund frischen Dill darauf legen .Jetzt die zweite Hälfte mit der Innen- seite auf das untere Filet/ Dill legen. Mit einem Teller abdecken, im Kühlschrank 48 Stunden!!! marinieren.2 mal am Tag wenden. Mit austretender Flüssigkeit begießen.
Man kann den Fisch auch in einen Plastikbeutel legen und diesen komplett mit Tüte 2 mal am Tag wenden .Das ist die wohl einfachste Methode .Vor dem servieren den Lachs trocken tupfen und den Dill entfernen.Lachs trocken ca. 1/2 Tag - 1 Tag bei Raumtemperatur liegen lassen.Dann hat man das beste Ergebnis.
Dieses Rezept kann auch auf Forelle und !!!!Dorschfilet!!! angewendet werden sehr lecker.
GrußTrollvater
__________________
MFG: Trollvater
__________________


----------



## havkat (24. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

Moin Maddin!

Hast die Filets wohl büschn "kaltgepresst" und ensaftet. 

Ich beschwere nur große Filets, also eigentlich immer.  |rolleyes  |clown: 

Bei Fischen in genannter Größe musst du sehr vorsichtig mit dem Salz sein und ein strammes Einwickeln in Folie genügt völlig.

Versuch mal folgendes:

Die Fleischseiten mit (gutem!) Whisky einreiben, dann die Beizmischung rauf und ab in den Kühlschrank.

Nur höchstens eine Nacht beizen lassen, je nach Filetgröße.
Filets säubern und abtrocknen lassen.
Dann schonend, ohne Gartemperatur, räuchern.
Bei großen Lappen hängend, sonst auf der Hautseite liegend.
Kein Feuer! Nur Spanglut! 

Wenn du die Möglichkeit für Kaltrauch hast, noch besser.

Aber pass Achtung! Macht abhängig! 

By the way: Knackfrische Makrelenfilets eignen sich auch hervorragend zum "graven".
Sind in ein paar Stunden fertig und echt legger.


----------



## theactor (24. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

Moin,












Ein Fisch muss her!  |wavey: 

Danke für die weiteren Anregungen!


----------



## Franz_16 (24. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

@havkat 
Kaltrauch ? - wie klat bzw. warm sollte der denn sein ? 
Ich hab nämlich zu Hause ne Klaträucherkammer aufm Dachboden... nur wusste ich bis jetzt noch keine rechte Verwendung dafür


----------



## havkat (24. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

Servus Franzl!

Kammer ist ideal!
Je größer der Raum, je weniger Probs mit zu hoher Temperatur.
Einen Metalleimer voll Buchenspäne rein, eine "spiritusbenetzte" Pappröhre von´ner Klorolle reinstecken, anzünden und die Späne schön, von innen nach außen, durchglösen lassen. 
Ruhig ab und zu ein paar Wachholderzweige, oder auch getrocknete Beeren in die Glut geben. 
Die Temperatur in der Rauchkammer sollte die Umgebungstemp. nicht zu deutlich übersteigen.
So bis 25°C. Sonst beginnt das Eiweiß im Fisch zu gerinnen und nix is mit kaltgeräuchertem Fisch.

Nur Rauch, keine Hitze!

Die Dauer des Räucherns richtet sich nach der Größe/Dicke des Räucherguts.

Für Lachsseiten, so über´n Daumen, zwei Tage.
Wenn die Seiten vorher gebeizt waren (s.o.), ca. 6-8h.
Wichtig ist, dass das Gut vorher gut abtrocknet, sonst läuft dir schwarze Suppe über die Filets!


----------



## Maddin (24. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

Ich bedanke mich auch für die weiteren Tipps!
Hört sich alles wirklich klasse an. Wie gut sind eigentlich diese kaufbaren
Räuchertonnen? Sind glaub ich höhenverstellbar und aus Alu.

Na mal gucken, wie gesagt....erstmal muss der Fisch her! #a


----------



## Trollvater (24. April 2005)

*AW: Graved Meerforelle - Hilfe*

Das Perfekte Räucher und Grillgerät  |wavey: 

Hallo Maddin/Boardis!!   #h   #h  #h 

Ich gebe Euch hier einen Super Tipp!!

Zufällig kam ich dieser Tage bei OBI vorbei. Was sah ich dort im Ausgang als Billigangebot??  Einen Kugelgrill in sehr einfacher aber stabiler und zusammenklappbarer Ausführung für 9,70 €. Als ich Ihn so da stehen sah  Sah ich,( Ich bin Räucherspezi ) das es wohl kaum einen Grill!! gibt der so sehr geeignet ist als Räuchergerät auch auf Reisen verwendet zu werden!! Da er sehr klein und Kompakt ist. Meinem prüfenden Blick blieb nicht verborgen, das eine kleine Änderung der klappbaren Stützfüße (man muss die Füße nach bearbeiten die ursprüngliche Form der Füße einfach ändern, nachbiegen "begradigen") dadurch kommt der Grill / Räuchertonne ca. 4 cm höher und man kann als Befeuerung des Gerätes wirklich Spitzenmäßig einen kleinen Campinggasbrenner verwenden. Da mich meine Einschätzung nicht trog, habe ich nach Änderung und Zusammenbau des Gerätes Gestern Abend noch 3 Heringe und einen Seelachs zur Probe Geräuchert. Das Ergebnis war dermaßen Überzeugend das ich Euch das unbedingt mitteilen musste.
Anmerkung: Es ist nur sehr wenig Energie nötig um den Ofen/Räucherkugel auf gute Räuchertemp. zu bringen. Der Ofen muss wie in der Beschreibung angegeben mont. werden ,lediglich die untere Glocke für die Luftreglung" und den zugeh. Schiebemechanismus kann komplett weggelassen werden. Ich besitze mehrere Räuchergeräte aber dieses Gerät ist so handlich das ich es demnächst auf Touren nach Norwegen mitnehmen!! Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die leckeren Makrelen und Co die ich im August in Norwegen damit Räuchern werde Guten Appetit Rezepte von mir sind in Rubrik Räuchern " zu finden.  
Anhang: Auf dem 1. Bild seht Ihr die Bögen in den Ständern.Diese müßten begradigt werden. Der Metalltopf in der Mitte des Bildes ist nicht im Lieferumfang ,den habe ich für das Räuchermehl hinzugefügt.Zum Zweck der Räuchermehl Aufname würde auch eine Metallschälchen oder ähnliches reichen.Überigens Regelt sich das mit dem Räuchermehl ganz von alleie ,man braucht es nicht extra anstecken! Es entzündet sich zum richtigen Zeitpunkt von selbst!!! Ich habe gesten noch 10 Makrelen und 3 große Aale geräuchert und das war in 1 1/4 Std. alles erledigt mit hervorragendem Ergebnis
Gruß Trollvater  
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken

Am 20.06.2004 habe ich Fotos ins Board gestellt!!!

Dort kann man den Räuerofen/Grill sehen!!
Das Tema war,das Perfekte Räuchergerät #h 

  :l


----------

